# Fishing Hogg Inlet



## Elvin

Folks,
Heading down to North Myrtle Beach on July 21st. Staying ocean side near Hogg Inlet. 

Need some info. 
If I bring my net will I be able to catch bait in the surf and or in the back water areas? What bait is there this time of year?
What can I expect to catch while fishing? Would like to hook in to some drum if it is possible.
Will also be throwing lures in the mornings in the surf and around the inlet. Any advise on lure types and what is hitting around this time of year?

Thank You
Elvin


----------



## rebelboy45

You shouldnt have a problem cathing mullet as the inlet is usually filled with them. All I've caught there are rays and a bluefish but have seen guys in boats pulling up flounder


----------



## Elvin

Thank You rebelboy45, can't wait to get my lines wet and maybe even catch a fish or two.

Elvin


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Elvin said:


> Would like to hook in to some drum if it is possible.


Well, that girl in the shark video that went "viral" was reeling in a red and the guy was trying to net it when the shark took it, so I'd say that's possible.

Back in the day (going back into the 80s and 90s, which does you no good now), we used to catch specks and pups in Hog Inlet and I mean from the bank (artificials: big beetle spins, gold spoons, rooster tails). The last few times I've been down there haven't been as productive. I don't think there's as much water in there as there used to be.


----------



## slabslinger

love hogg inlet fish the ocean side alot, catching mullet with a net is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo easy fill a bucket in two cast, just try to go when tide is low there easier to reach and ya can see em alot better, go to the access at 53rd and ya should do good on the lil walkway in bout knee deep water, and as far as the fishing goes, boats or yaks are best but ive witnessed a few flounder landed from the dock at the access area but alot more from boats


----------



## Elvin

Thanks for the input folks. Looking forward to a good week of fishing and family fun.

Elvin


----------



## jmanqueen

@slab... You fish the ocean side where the inlet begins?? You catch mullet from the inlet there or at bridge on 53rd?? Prolly going up there in the morning...


----------



## jmanqueen

Fished the inlet this morning, lots of bait in the water... But the fishing was terrible..... Atleast 5 boats and 10 people fishing, never saw anyone catch a fish today...did see a family cleaning up on blue crab!! Fishing has been bad all week..everywhere I have gone...


----------



## slabslinger

the boat access at 53rd i think its 53rd anyway im not a local but i frequent once a month or more, but its the boat access theres a walkway on the left if your lookin at the inlet, got stairs that go to the edge of the water, when the tide is down theres sand to stand on when not the waters up to the stairs, go when the tides down ya can bout get mullet by hand if your in the right spot, just watch out for oyster shells, tore my foot up something nasty last time i was down there


----------



## Elvin

Well Folks here's my report for fishing Hogg Inlet. All fishing was done in the inlet itself during the last 1 - 2 hours of low tide. Did not do any income tide fishing. 
Dates 7-22-12 to 7-27-12
All Fish where released, not set up for keeping any.
10 - 15 flounder. 2 or 3 where legal.
5 spotted sea trout. All Legal, where really nice and heavy.
1 stringray, 1 spot, 1 blue, 1 whiting, 2 lizardfish.
Bait was very easy to catch in the inlet. 

Thanks for the info guys had a great week.
Elvin


----------



## slabslinger

great report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bait your were caught mullet with a net? and were you fishing from the bank?


----------



## Huntbucks1

*Hog Inlet*

I'm heading down there this weekend and staying through aug 10th. I'm taking my 17' with a 25hp. looking for any advice on where to put in (boat ramp) at Hog Inlet and how to fish it. any tips would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Huntbucks1 said:


> I'm heading down there this weekend and staying through aug 10th. I'm taking my 17' with a 25hp. looking for any advice on where to put in (boat ramp) at Hog Inlet and how to fish it. any tips would be appreciated. thanks


http://parks.nmb.us/pages.aspx?id=102

I don't know of another public boat ramp up there.

Good Luck.


----------



## flounder123

You can put in at 53 ave they have 2 ramps to put in boats


----------



## Huntbucks1

Thanks Guys - I'm going to give it a try and take my boys. Are there any other areas you can recommend? I used to take my dads boat to the Little River Inlet around the jettys and had some luck but didn't catch much. most of my experience is peir and surf fishing and it's only about a week each year I make it to the salt water.


----------



## slabslinger

give it a go man, drag some mullet and or mud minnows on the bottom as you drift with the tide for flounder, the rest is hit or miss, look forward to a report as i am bringin a yak down to fish hogg on the week after you


----------



## Elvin

slabslinger - yes the bait we were catching were finger mullet. Had no problem catching them. I was fishing from the bank.

Elvin


----------



## slabslinger

great job elvin!


----------



## twcrawford

Elvin said:


> Well Folks here's my report for fishing Hogg Inlet. All fishing was done in the inlet itself during the last 1 - 2 hours of low tide. Did not do any income tide fishing.
> Dates 7-22-12 to 7-27-12
> All Fish where released, not set up for keeping any.
> 10 - 15 flounder. 2 or 3 where legal.
> 5 spotted sea trout. All Legal, where really nice and heavy.
> 1 stringray, 1 spot, 1 blue, 1 whiting, 2 lizardfish.
> Bait was very easy to catch in the inlet.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys had a great week.
> Elvin


Thanks Elvin I'll be there the 11th - 17th.


----------



## brandman25

Im going in the morning will any of you guys be out there?


----------



## twcrawford

brandman25 said:


> Im going in the morning will any of you guys be out there?


Brandman, I should be out there tonight. I've gotta check the tides though. Did you go this morning?


----------



## brandman25

twcrawford said:


> Brandman, I should be out there tonight. I've gotta check the tides though. Did you go this morning?


Hey yeah i just got in from washing out my kayak i put in this morning around 6:45 am i went straight across the boat ramp in that marsh for 2 hours and caught 1 flounder he was around 14 inches Then i left from there and its low tide now i went down the waterway and theres a dock/bridge on the right side and a lot of oyster beds bait fish were jumping like crazy! and i started fishing there and first cast BOOM! it was a small red i sat in that spot for 3 hours catching reds i caught around 6 or 7 reds all together. 

No size but i had fun but when i was at the boat ramp loading up a guy in his kayak was coming in to he caught some reds and the biggest was 32 inches.


----------



## brandman25




----------



## twcrawford

I'm glad you had a good time and got some pullage. I'll be fishing in the morning. I'll report back. No kayak. I'll be on the shoreline.


----------



## twcrawford

Where to park for Hog Inlet?


----------



## brandman25

How did you do?


----------



## MBsandflea

There's a big overflow lot for parking.


----------



## twcrawford

Right. I found it down 53rd. The little boat dock pier was full, but i did manage to catch a couple pin fish and a baby puppy drum. I was only there a couple hours, A guy next to me caught a couple keeper spots and 2 black drums. Earlier this morning I tried the cherry grove pier and it was very quiet. I ran into a guy at the bait shop who said they did some damage their the last couple days. I believe him too because he showed back up at the CG. What's up with the King Fish section? That blows! As if charging $5 to Park, plus $5 to get on the pier and then another $3 for each rod. Good thing I only had 1 lol. I saw nothing come up in the few hours I was there. 

Im on the fence about a Gulf Stream trip tomorrow morning. I must get some pullage before the long trek back to Maryland Saturday. Anyone ever went out on the Hurricane? Tonight it's a show on the boardwalk with the family. SACRIFICES LOL!


----------



## brandman25

Did you ever go on the charter?


----------



## twcrawford

brandman25 said:


> Did you ever go on the charter?


Yes. I went on the morning Headboat out of Calabash. I wouldn't recommend it if you're an experienced fisherman. All undersized black bass, a few white perch, a couple croakers, but I did manage to catch a Lemon Shark. My first. I'll be going out tomorrow on a gulf stream trip. It'll be my first. I better get some sleep. Where you been fishing this week? Nice yak. I plan on getting one if Craigslist before next season. There's tons of rivers in MD I'd love to cruise that you just can't reach from shore.


----------



## brandman25

Just to let you know in cherry grove at the bait shop called fish on outfitters you can rent carolina skiffs for the day not sure on the price but something you might want to check on.

Ill be fishing tomm with a friend in our yaks in the marsh in my back yard i do really good back there on flounder and reds ill post pics if im lucky.


----------

